# "A reformed Aussie bad boy"????



## Megaloo (Nov 7, 2007)

FOXNews.com - Russell Crowe Plans to be Baptized in Chapel of His Australian Ranch - Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Arts And Entertainment

I know there are some Aussie's out here in PB land, what do you think about this guy? What do ya'll see w/ your "Aussie Glasses" that we don't see?
in my opinion, I think he is a great actor.
I would love to see Australia some day or New Zealand, but I don't know if the $$$ is worth it. LOL Seriously, I would like to go somewhere where I could hear English being spoken w/ a twang!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 7, 2007)

From here:


> "My mum and dad decided to let my brother and me make our own decisions about God when we got to the right age. I started thinking recently, 'If I believe it is important to baptise my kids, why not me'?"
> 
> Crowe says the baptism will take place in the Byzantine chapel he built at his property near Coffs Harbour for his wedding to Danielle Spencer in 2003.
> 
> ...


Riiiiight...


Australia is a beautiful country. I wouldn't move.


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 7, 2007)

"Australia is a beautiful country. I wouldn't move." quote by *Vaughan R. Smith*


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 7, 2007)

How is Russell Crowe Reformed? Maybe he use to be a bad boy and now he is a good guy? Is this the kind of reformation they mean?

Give me the Appalachian Mts. anyday, or a New England port. Gotta love us sailors and good ole mountain men.


----------



## Herald (Nov 7, 2007)

I think the article is about his reforming from his bad boy days, not his theology. If Crowe is Reformed than I am Spongebob.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 7, 2007)

OOOHHHHHHH, Who lives in a Pineapple under the Seaaaaaa?


Arggghhh


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> OOOHHHHHHH, Who lives in a Pineapple under the Seaaaaaa?
> 
> 
> Arggghhh


...Spongebob....Squarepants!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 7, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I think the article is about his reforming from his bad boy days, not his theology. If Crowe is Reformed than I am Spongebob.


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

Actually people...I am happy to hear this! I really am! Look, in my regeneration, I did not start off in a Reformed setting! I think the man is a great actor, and I pray this is a first "baby step" towards a true Biblical Christian view.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't worry boys next time he's in Hollywood I'll have a chat with him, a little theological heart to heart.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 7, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I think the article is about his reforming from his bad boy days, not his theology. If Crowe is Reformed than I am Spongebob.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Nov 7, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> "Australia is a beautiful country. I wouldn't move." quote by *Vaughan R. Smith*



Australia also has a beautiful paucity of televangelists. What more can I say? (That all said with an Aussie 'twang).


----------



## Herald (Nov 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > I think the article is about his reforming from his bad boy days, not his theology. If Crowe is Reformed than I am Spongebob.



Well...ummm...I guess Russell Crow is Reformed.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 7, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...



Not _necessarily_...in logic, leap you just made is known as the _converse error_ (i.e. deriving "if B, then A" from "if A, then B"). Of course, even though that is the direct error in this case, it is actually logically equivalent to making the inverse error on any given statement (i.e. deriving "if not A, then not B" from "if A, then B"), and so


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > I think the article is about his reforming from his bad boy days, not his theology. If Crowe is Reformed than I am Spongebob.


 
Um ... shouldn't that be Sponge_bawb_?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 7, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...



More like SpongeBill.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 7, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...





Whatever it is, it's funny.


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 7, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...





This would make for a great avatar!!! You should seriously consider it. CLASSIC!


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 7, 2007)

JohnOwen007 said:


> Megaloo said:
> 
> 
> > "Australia is a beautiful country. I wouldn't move." quote by *Vaughan R. Smith*
> ...



Just that I can write Aussie Folk is pretty cool! Thanks for the "twang". I had to say it with my American-Irwin-Dundee-female voice to get the full effect and I'm sure it still sounded American. When ever my husband and I are watching someone w/ a "twang" we start acting like Irwin. I was even going to make a movie w/ a rattlesnake belt and pretend I was gonna get BIT(twang) and send it to my dad w/ the belt of course....that might be too much information. Um...so...yeah....


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 8, 2007)

Common mistake but he is a New Zealander...


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't you know Fraser that depends on the circumstances; when he wins an Oscar, he is "the Aussie Russell Crowe", when he does something really stupid he is "Kiwi born, American resident actor Russell Crowe."


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 8, 2007)

Timothy William said:


> Don't you know Fraser that depends on the circumstances; when he wins an Oscar, he is "the Aussie Russell Crowe", when he does something really stupid he is "Kiwi born, American resident actor Russell Crowe."


Exactly. I don't understand how Kiwis don't understand this basic fact of life.


----------

